# When to separate into jars?



## enviousbakemono (Mar 25, 2013)

This was my very first spawn attached are the picture of their size at the moment. Should I separate them into jars yet? They are currently in a 3 foot tank. There's 5 large ones and 2 small ones from my second spawn. Also any ideas on gender? I think I've worked a few out but its always good to get another opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## enviousbakemono (Mar 25, 2013)

oops wrong thread. How do I delete?


----------

